# Brake/clutch Bleed Screw-up - Air in clutch



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2009)

Please help. I have a 2006 GTI and I attempted to bleed my brakes and clutch. I thought I would give one of those suction pumps a try. I've bled brakes many times, but never bled a clutch and never used a suction bleeder. The combo screwed me. 
OK, so it's not so hard, make sure there is enough fluid in the reservoir, attach the suction pump, apply 15-20 PSI of suction, turn the bleeder screw and suck out the fluid. Somehow air got in the system and now the clutch snaps to the floor. 
I attempted to press the clutch to the floor 10 times, bleed, pump 10 times, bleed, etc. Each time I get air with a little fluid. At one point i was getting resistance on the pedal, but it went away.
I'm stuck. Not sure what to do. I place an order for a Motive Brake Bleeder, thinking if I push the fluid through the system, things will go back to normal.
Any suggestions?
Thank you!
Dan


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Brake/clutch Bleed Screw-up - Air in clutch ([email protected])*

I;ve used suction to bleed my brakes and clutch many times and had no issues (kept MC full o fluid at all times)...If you let MC run out of fluid you can have real issues..since air will get into your ABS valve block and the only way to get it out is with VAG COM..you have to cycle the ABS while bleeding..hope that didn't happen to you! As far as the clutch goes..just bleed it out and you shold be fine! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Brake/clutch Bleed Screw-up - Air in clutch (spitpilot)*

I know for a fact the MC did not get even close to the LOW level. Matter of fact it only got down to halfway. I was very careful not to let it go below halfway. After the clutch bleed, I proceeded to the rear brakes and bled them the old fashioned way and didn't have any problems. I'll need to purchase more fluid to finish the front brakes.
So, are you say in the pressurized bleeder will work for me, and that it's not as devastating as letting the MC run low?
Thanks for the quick reply.
Dan


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Brake/clutch Bleed Screw-up - Air in clutch ([email protected])*

Both pressurized bleeding and vaccum bleeding work exactly the same way..if vaccum bleeding you reduce pressure on the bleed port and atmospheric pressure (14.7 psi at sea level) applies the pressure to the fluid in the MC. In pressure bleeding you apply higher pressure (usually about 3-5 psi) to the MC fluid and it then is higher than the pressure at the bleed port (atmosphere) and forces fluid thru the system. Two differences in the methods..cost of equipment..I vaccum bleed with 60ml syringes (just the body of a cathater irrigation syringe that I get from my bro..works in a hospital) a a foot of 3/16" PVC tubing...just suck a syringefull and close bleeder, squirt old fluid into a catch bowl and repeat till fluid runs clear thru the PVC tubing. Interestingly..the MKV Bentley says to do 5 ol fashion pump bleeds per wheel after havin done the power bleed. I guess moving the pistons around gets that last bit of old fluid/air outa the system..I"ve always done that also. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Brake/clutch Bleed Screw-up - Air in clutch (spitpilot)*

I don't plan to use the suction pump any more. It's a bit awkward to hold in one hand and crack the bleeder screw in the other. I think my mistake was not continually pumping the hand suction and I let the PSI get to zero allowing air in the clutch line.
After about a 100 pumps of the clutch, I still can't get the clutch fluid to flow. I keep getting air. When the pressure bleeder comes in I'll be back in business. My heart sunk and thought I was going to have to have it towed in. I'm so glad I didn't screw it up too bad.
Thanks for the tip in the Bentley manual about the manual pumps. I actually have the Bentley on CD, but i recently upgraded to vista and it doesn't work, as it's "registered with another computer".
Thanks for your assistance.
Dan


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Brake/clutch Bleed Screw-up - Air in clutch ([email protected])*

Didn't notice in your sig that you have a MKV!....the bleeding sequence on the brakes is NOT like its always been forever and ever..RR, LR, RF,LF...Intstead for whatever reason its LF, RF, LR, RR!!!!







You might wanna consider spending $67 for the new paper version of the GTI/Rabbit Bentley...Santa brought me a copy!
I"ve got both the CD and paper versions for my Passat and as far as I'm concerned..the CD version sucks!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Brake/clutch Bleed Screw-up - Air in clutch (spitpilot)*

ok. just an update. The power bleeder came in yesterday and worked like a champ. I now have a working clutch. Very nice.


----------



## jlsgli89-03 (Aug 25, 2003)

got my power bleeder today,glad to hear it worked great,


----------



## jlsgli89-03 (Aug 25, 2003)

just used power bleeder on my 94 jetta,done in twenty minutes,the crap that came out,holy sh!t,to think the dealer wants 150.00 to do this,well on to my 03!


----------

